# sedurre



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

È un modo di manipolare secondo voi? Avete avuto esperienze dirette con abili oratori che hanno tentato di manipolare il vostro pensiero? Se si, come ve ne siete resi conto?

Avete mai incontrato persone che hanno tentato di farvi sentire in colpa per situazioni negative in cui voi centravate una beata fava?

Naturalmente anche qui esperienze vere e vostre non lette sulla Gazzetta della Martesana.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È un modo di manipolare secondo voi? Avete avuto esperienze dirette con abili oratori che hanno tentato di manipolare il vostro pensiero? Se si, come ve ne siete resi conto?
> 
> Avete mai incontrato persone che hanno tentato di farvi sentire in colpa per situazioni negative in cui voi centravate una beata fava?
> 
> Naturalmente anche qui esperienze vere e vostre non lette sulla Gazzetta della Martesana.


Generalmente mi piace sedurre. 
Però ho incontrato una persona , bravo seduttore, che è riuscito a farmi sentire in colpa ma il problema era che per venire fuori lui da situazioni ambigue riusciva a farmi apparire responsabile delle conseguenze


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Generalmente mi piace sedurre.
> Però ho incontrato una persona , bravo seduttore, che è riuscito a farmi sentire in colpa ma il problema era che per venire fuori lui da situazioni ambigue riusciva a farmi apparire responsabile delle conseguenze


Ma ne era consapevole di questa sua azione?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma ne era consapevole di questa sua azione?


Certo la Usa con tutti, questo l'ho capito dopo


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo la Usa con tutti, questo l'ho capito dopo


Un frustrato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un frustrato.


Non saprei come inquadrarlo, direi più uno che vuol fare il furbo e soprattutto vuol aver ragione a qualsiasi costo


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

a proposito, te mi hai sedotto e abbandonato....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> a proposito, te mi hai sedotto e abbandonato....


Quando?


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

Nei miei sogni più belli....è più brutti...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2021)

A me seduce la sincerità e seduco con la sincerità


----------



## patroclo (22 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me seduce la sincerità e seduco con la sincerità


sono siceramente una "merda"...ti ho sedotto?


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me seduce la sincerità e seduco con la sincerità


Beh allora io e te siamo amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> sono siceramente una "merda"...ti ho sedotto?


Intendevo che chi è sincero mi permette di capire chi è.
Una merda non mi piace, ma chi lo è non lo dice.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che chi è sincero mi permette di capire chi è.
> Una merda non mi piace, ma chi lo è non lo dice.


Ma sai che è vero,chi è merda, si declama esattamente il contrario. Li nasce il sospetto


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sai che è vero,chi è merda, si declama esattamente il contrario. Li nasce il sospetto


Io sono una grandissima merda, lo dimostro ovunque. 
Ma d’altronde che vita sarebbe senza merda? 
Avreste nulla di cui parlare, non esisterebbe nemmeno questo forum.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sono una grandissima merda, lo dimostro ovunque.
> Ma d’altronde che vita sarebbe senza merda?
> Avreste nulla di cui parlare, non esisterebbe nemmeno questo forum.


Quindi ti dichiari o lo si scopre volta per volta?


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Gennaio 2021)

non C’è bisogno di dichiararsi lo si capisce subito.


----------

